

Ask HN: How to store and stream private video content - grep

Hi,<p>What is the best way to create an online video-on-demand service with this requirements:<p>- Private and secure<p>- Analytics<p>- CDN<p>- Flash<p>- Low price<p>What's the best solution(s) for this? I was thinking of using S3 + CloudFront but it doesn't provide any security against malicious users.
======
pplante
You may want to read: <http://aws.amazon.com/s3/faqs/#How_secure_is_my_data>

The easiest method for security via S3 would be the query string method, which
lives for a defined period of time.

------
petervandijck
Can you explain why you say "it doesn't provide any security against malicious
users"?

~~~
grep
Sure. Check this link:
[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?t...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=40080&start=0&tstart=0)

